# How to add tartaric acid to wine?



## nicklausjames (Oct 13, 2014)

Already pressed must and racked off gross lees. I want to bring the ph down and plan on adding tartaric acid. How is this done? Just sprinkle in wine and leave? Sprinkle and stir? Or should tartaric be dissolved in distilled h2o and poured in?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2014)

Pull a cup of wine out and add your tartaric acid to it and stir it until dissolved then stir it into the wine and stir it well once again. Let it sit for 30 min and recheck your pH and TA.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 14, 2014)

I have never has an issue with have tartaric acid dissolve in wine. I always slowly add the acid to the wine and just give a slight stir.


----------

